# How do I erase everything from my laptop?



## connorf (Sep 24, 2012)

Im trying to sell my netbook, but am concerned about my files that currently are on the computer. How do i delete everything off the computer to get it at a point where I feel safe giving it to a stranger?


----------



## ver CO (Feb 14, 2012)

I personally use DBAN to wipe HDDs.

Not sure if there's a better recommendation; let's wait for the resident experts.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

If your laptop has a recovery partition, which it likely does, wiping the disk will render it incapable of restoration to its factory settings. Check your computer's documentation and/or the documentation at the manufacturer's website for how to restore the system to factory defaults. If you want to be extra secure then you can download CCleaner and wipe the free disk space too.

Example instructions (for Dell computers):

Windows 7 PC Restore | Dell


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

ajms1989 We prefer to try not to cost posters money whenever possible see if you can find a free alternative


----------



## ajms1989 (Jun 11, 2012)

My Apologies!!

Anyone can download a best free data destruction utility from here:

CMRR - Secure Erase

It securely wipe every sectors and blocks inside the drive without malfunctioning any equipment such as platter.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Thank you killdisk also does a reasonably good job


----------



## sarla (May 14, 2010)

I personally do a system restore. Will that not do it ?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

System Restore should be just fine to remove your files.

If you really want everything off the HDD then ajms1989's option would be the best.


----------

